

Getting Ads Right in a World Where Bandwidth Isn’t Unlimited - ckurdziel
http://chriskurdziel.com/post/7825344807/gettingadsright

======
reecepacheco
i'm reminded of this every time i fire up Pandora on my iPhone and it hits me
with that stupid Livingsocial ad or interrupts the music with bad ads

gotta wonder if they don't purposefully keep their ads lame so people are
encouraged to upgrade more

